# Type of Soundbar with Bad Placement



## gerygg (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi!
I have a projector and want to buy a Sounbar. I have some limitations placing it and I'm not sure how sound moves on different Soundbars and the problems I may have.










I have to hang it from the air conditionner (1 meter to the right of a wall, 5 meters to the left of another, and 10 meters behind the couch another.

What Soundbar would be better in this situation?

- few front speakers (ie. 2 channels Denon DHT-S216H)









- many around speakers (ie 13 channels Harman Kardon Enchant 1300)









Thanks a lot!

Gery


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don’t see any reason why hanging the soundbar would make it behave any differently than a traditional location below the screen. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gerygg (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Wayne,
My main concern is the wall 1 meter to the right. In HK soundbar you have a speaker pointing in that direction. Will it be ok?
Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no way to predict if it will produce something you will find audibly objectionable. If you go with that one, make sure it comes with a generous return policy.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gerygg (Jun 15, 2020)

I cannot make a return as I live in another country... Maybe a Samsung HW-MS650 ZA is a better bet?
Thanks!


----------



## JamesDDoX (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello gerygg, it's way to high for a soundbar to be hang up there and with air conditioner above your soundbar will experience moist and rust pretty quick, it's ok to put it leveled with a simple tv cabinet front the screen. If you are worried bout how the speakers angle inside pointed at .. don't be, because most sounds and how it built are almost 180 degree effects, currently i am using Sony Soundbar Htc-260 2.1- 2-channel comes with a wireless sub woofer, with mine 2.1 and my room 6 meter x 6 meter it already delivers quality and fine loud effects, i see you are into the soundbar stand alone set.. what ever soundbar you gonna get soon i advise at least it come with a sub woofer, it is not because it's louder or groovy but without it .. movies and music you gonna get won't produce normal standard effects.. loosing almost 50% of all kinds of quality effects. And most importantly make sure you know the in input you gonna you, Hdmi and optic best option, in your case i think hdmi because of projector distance lol.. Bluetooth is the last option and not recommended (worst-case scenario). ..


----------

